# This is it, Never Buying New Again



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

This lame year is the last straw. 

The last time it snowed here in NJ enough to really need a blower was 2016. 

And IIRC, the time before that was 2012. 

I'm talking about 3-4 hours of total run time on all machines combined - in a span of 10 years!

I like new but a new blower cannot be justified for this kind of usage. Sticking to the old stuff and keeping them on life support. 

Even my 2012 generator has been used more (has 69 hours on it) and that was entirely for Hurriance Sandy in that same year. It hasn't been needed since.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

snow wise up in sussex county nj it's the same, lack of snow since 16 is unreal, in fact if not for the ski area we would only be seeing brown and brine white.last and only blow able was that 36 hour storm dec 1 and 2 where thanks to being at 1400 feet we got 16 inches, 

the gen set i put in after that dec 2008 ice storm here, that's hour meter reads 321 right today,it ran 40 hours last in dec when we lost power from the wetness of that snow,


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I used to live in New Jersey … I never owned a snowblower there.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

used to be we never saw grass from late oct to about may 1 here on this dang mountain in fact 1987 it snowed 6 inches on oct 4th


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

“This is it, Never Buying New Again”

Well, your equipment list includes 1989 and 1979, so you probably got your money’s worth. 😉

Same south of Boston, one 7” storm in December, and one 2” in January and that is it. Boring!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

definitely been a few years since we got any good amount of snow here. haven't seen any tall snowbanks in a few years. use to be able to find snowbanks taller than vehicles north of me. haven't seen any in a while. this pic was taken back in February 2015. definitely don't need a snowblower as much as we use to. also seems like every year it gets more difficult to sell snowblowers unless we start getting hit with good storms.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

This winter is strange. It is so warm and not snowing. We got like 3 snows days and they were less than 2". This week, it is 55F outside.

Learning from the previous years, I got my snowblowers ready for this year. I got home two new two-stages snowblowers and tuned up my single stage snowblower. I was so excited to try them out. I wasn't into snow blowing in the previous years. I preferred to shovel by hands. Not anymore when I got older and became more busy.

The good thing is that, you don't have to worry about snow problems. For that, I don't care if it snows, or not. The main purpose of snowblower is still to get the work done. Get it done and get inside. Being young, I didn't take care of my body. I start to feel it now. It is smart to get a snowblower.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah, this winter and last winter are both kinda lame. Hopefully we'll get some snow. The machines can get some exercise, the skiiers and snowmobilers can have some fun, etc. 

I can't really bring myself to buy new equipment, too.... thrifty  But I do try to find solid used stuff. My current blower has earned every cent and hour I've put into it, in the big winters we've had (including 14/15, when we broke records). 

And while my generators don't rack up tons of hours, they've also been worth their weight in gold, especially in multi-day outages (we've had several). They change it from being very-difficult (sitting in the cold & dark sucks after a while), to being close to normal. We couldn't use the dishwasher or washer & dryer, but we had lights, heat, fridge, microwave, internet, Playstation, etc  That's close enough that a multi-day outage becomes much more manageable. It's a relief to have that backup plan available when a storm hits. 

And if you're out shoveling, then going back into a cold & dark house, that's just an extra twist of the knife.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

"HAVE BLOWER WILL TRAVEL"

gonna load up my Honda'sin the Tacoma and will travel anywhere to find snow. this is getting discouraging. people are already raking their yards , riding their bicycles , doing spring cleaning , having yard sales , wearing short sleeves and shorts in 45 degree weather in the middle of freaking february.

it's ain't right. I'm a retired Teamster but gonna file a grievance against sumbody.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Sooner have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

In Quebec, had days at 43f or 7c. even these days in February. About half the snow or less.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> "HAVE BLOWER WILL TRAVEL"
> 
> gonna load up my Honda'sin the Tacoma and will travel anywhere to find snow. this is getting discouraging. people are already raking their yards , riding their bicycles , doing spring cleaning , having yard sales , wearing short sleeves and shorts in 45 degree weather in the middle of freaking february.
> 
> it's ain't right. I'm a retired Teamster but gonna file a grievance against sumbody.


Didn't you have snow up to the gutters last year?

What a difference a year makes!


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> Y
> 
> And while my generators don't rack up tons of hours, they've also been worth their weight in gold, especially in multi-day outages (we've had several). They change it from being very-difficult (sitting in the cold & dark sucks after a while), to being close to normal. We couldn't use the dishwasher or washer & dryer, but we had lights, heat, fridge, microwave, internet, Playstation, etc  That's close enough that a multi-day outage becomes much more manageable. It's a relief to have that backup plan available when a storm hits.
> 
> And if you're out shoveling, then going back into a cold & dark house, that's just an extra twist of the knife.


man are you correct!!! 

dec 08 ice storm thanks to the elevation was the third time with out power for 5 days, the whole HOA area needed to clear down trees before the co op power company could get up the streets to start to repair the wires, replace broken poles.
right after that one i installed a 16kw air cooled generac auto run ,hooked up to the 500 gallon propane tank, 
next storms were irene, lee, a oct 29th 2011 snow, sandy , last one this past dec 1 to 2 .all total we the hour meter has rolled up 321 hours.
every hour at home all comfie ,warm watching tv not at some one else's house or in a motel room with 2 very large 150 lb dogs


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

southern nj here, havent had an more than a dusting all year and that was gone in an hour. I guess i'll just drain the gas out and move it from the garage back to the shed next month.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@orang,

Retired Teamster here also ….


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

You could always move to northern Wisconsin where all your power equipment will get used. We actually wear ours out.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tdipaul said:


> Didn't you have snow up to the gutters last year?
> 
> What a difference a year makes!


maybe this will bring us sumting......


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I started it up and ran it for a while last weekend. At 9.6 hours now. :smile2:
Central NJ used to be always good for at least a decent nor’easter once in a while. I don’t miss the damage at all. I used to plow for the town some years back. The contractors I talk to are taking a hit this year.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

vmax29 said:


> I started it up and ran it for a while last weekend. At 9.6 hours now. :smile2:
> Central NJ used to be always good for at least a decent nor’easter once in a while. I don’t miss the damage at all. I used to plow for the town some years back. The contractors I talk to are taking a hit this year.


are you old enough to remember this one ? i sure am as my parents house was 1 block away from where the photo was taken https://www.nj.com/news/2012/03/50_years_later_nj_remembers_wh.html


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I am not (53) but I fondly remember growing up in the 70s and my friends and I lived for a good blizzard! It meant no school and sledding from morning into the night. My Dad had an old Gilson he bought new. It was only about 5 HP but it could really move snow! Seemed like those old storms made people slow down a bit and enjoy time with neighbors and friends.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Powershift thanks for that article. I put these up before but these are cool.....


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

:icon-cheers:



cdestuck said:


> Sooner have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Grew up in NJ (left at 16 for school), and the snow seemed plenty and dirty. Bought my first snowblower there at 12 or 13 and used it regularly. Last time I passed through the area, everything was smaller, and the state color had been changed to brown. I was over in Linden and Elizabeth for a project, where the snow was brown and slushy before it hit the ground. Just not the same.

Moved to SoCal, and soon had a place in the Sierras in Mammoth Lakes. Digging down to the third-floor balcony to get in was common. Plenty of snow then in the 1970's and '80's, maybe less as time went on. Ended up at Lake Tahoe for a while, with a few projects in Reno keeping me busy. Not near as much snow as Mammoth Lakes, but enough. I remember driving across Mt Rose highway past the ski area there, and noting the 20+ foot tall snow stakes lining the road over the hill. Not once in five years did we get anywhere close to the tops of those. In three winters, that road was only closed a couple times for snow. Tribute to something, maybe better snow clearing.

Where we are in Oregon, it's a dozen miles to the ski area. Not so much snow this year. It's February and the temps are high 50's to low 60's this week. Hard to claim winter hardship. Maybe six gallons of gas have passed through the snowblower this season. I'm tempted to go pull my snow stakes and see if that's enough to get some snow. We need it for the water here in the high desert, in the shadows of the Cascades. Meanwhile it has been shirtsleeves on the sunny days. I cant talk about global warming, but there's plenty of climate change going on right outside.

The machine is tanned, rested and ready. In case it snows.


----------



## gellfex (Oct 2, 2018)

I've usually had to blow at least one a year, so then fall of 2018 I repowered my ailing 80's vintage 3rd hand Toro 724 with a Predator using knowledge acquired here, and haven't needed it since. :sad2:


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

dr bob said:


> Grew up in NJ (left at 16 for school), and the snow seemed plenty and dirty. Bought my first snowblower there at 12 or 13 and used it regularly. Last time I passed through the area, everything was smaller, and the state color had been changed to brown. I was over in Linden and Elizabeth for a project, where the snow was brown and slushy before it hit the ground. Just not the same.
> 
> Moved to SoCal, and soon had a place in the Sierras in Mammoth Lakes. Digging down to the third-floor balcony to get in was common. Plenty of snow then in the 1970's and '80's, maybe less as time went on. Ended up at Lake Tahoe for a while, with a few projects in Reno keeping me busy. Not near as much snow as Mammoth Lakes, but enough. I remember driving across Mt Rose highway past the ski area there, and noting the 20+ foot tall snow stakes lining the road over the hill. Not once in five years did we get anywhere close to the tops of those. In three winters, that road was only closed a couple times for snow. Tribute to something, maybe better snow clearing.
> 
> ...


amen to that!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

looks like the jet stream is to blame for the 8th warmest nj winter on record. 

https://www.northjersey.com/story/n...new-jersey-climate-change-warming/4646109002/


----------



## ericr (Nov 1, 2019)

I feel spoiled out here in the Rockies. We're probably 20% above average for the year. The local ski area has gotten 296 inches so far.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*And Now DEEP THOUGHTS*

*Youse Guys Crack Me up Because you have not had any snow this year. So Here is an IDEA why Don't the people that live out on the coasts. Trade Places with me and the rest of my Midwest Brothers in the FROZEN TUNDRA for 4 months. Because We have been looking at this crap since the end of November. and I am BLOODY FREAKING sick and Tired of it.:icon_cussing_black::icon_cussing_black:*


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

ericr

lucky you blowing snow, while we are thinking water sports, enjoying riding our motor cycles,or hot rods even the up coming trout season .and of course mowing lawns .


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

ne thoughts


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/weat...ith-severe-weather-heavy-rain-southeast-east/


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

87powershiftx2 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/weat...ith-severe-weather-heavy-rain-southeast-east/



the author of that story didn't do their homework. 
they said:




> Thereafter, a foot of snow isn’t out of the question in some spots downwind of Lake Ontario by Friday. It’s an unusual time of year for lake-effect snow, which typically shuts down once the lake surface freezes over and starves the atmosphere of its main source of moisture, but Mother Nature doesn’t always play by the book.



Lake Ontario never freezes over, and never shuts down it's Lake Effect engine as long as the air is cold enough. ("Lake effect rain" is also a thing.)


Of the Five Great Lakes, only Lake Erie regularly freezes over. That can shut off the Lake effect snow, but only for Buffalo and areas south of Buffalo along the Lake Erie shore.



Scot


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

hear that scot. yet goes to show how far off noaa,weather channel and new papers are in reporting weather.
they simply don't now even with trillions of dollars in new satellites,radar and computer software


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Scot, I thought it used to freeze over in the late 60s, but I can't say I ever walked from Oswego to Canada, but I did see ice as far as I could see looking North.


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

I've lived in Sussex County in NJ since 1978. Shoveled a LOT of snow and finally broke down and got my first snow blower in 2014. I realized I really didn't want to be found dead and frozen from shoveling snow since I hit 60. We've had less snow since I got the sb, but enough to make it still worth while. This year is the least amount of snow that I can recall. But that's not bad since I needed neck/spine surgery just last week for a almost crushed spinal cord. That put and still puts a damper on my ability to shovel or even use the snow blower until early April. We'll see what next year brings as far as snow. It'll probably make up for this years lack of snow.


Whimsey


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I’m bummed about the lack of snow this year too but we had plenty of snow the past few years. I’m in Sussex county at 1300ft, I’ve had plenty to clear for the past 5 years I lived here. 

Who knows what next years will bring, if jet stream took a dip we would have gotten a ton of snow.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

3 members in the same county,sounds like a needed get to together over coffee is due .. sit and chat near by?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

87powershiftx2 said:


> 3 members in the same county,sounds like a needed get to together over coffee is due .. sit and chat near by?


Start a social club ala Soprano's.


----------



## LoganH (Oct 27, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> Scot, I thought it used to freeze over in the late 60s, but I can't say I ever walked from Oswego to Canada, but I did see ice as far as I could see looking North.


That ice was just chunks that get blown in. Enough to form dunes 50 feet high. I have seen dunes like these blown north when the wind shifted. Ice as far as you can see one day and blue water the next


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

87powershiftx2 said:


> 3 members in the same county,sounds like a needed get to together over coffee is due .. sit and chat near by?



Sounds good, let me know, I'm in Sparta. 



Whimsey


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

87powershiftx2 said:


> hear that scot. yet goes to show how far off noaa,weather channel and new papers are in reporting weather.
> they simply don't now even with trillions of dollars in new satellites,radar and computer software


we get a kick watching the weather channel when they are predicting a STORM of 2-5 inches and then let you know how many millions are at risk

"37 MILLION PEOPLE AT RISK !!!!" 2-5 inches expected in the Washington D.C. area.

lord help us


----------



## FEF3 (Feb 18, 2016)

I have not used my 2002 Ariens 1336 Pro in 2019 or 2020 last time was March ‎22, ‎2018 22" I'm not giving up on it as we could get snow at anytime ! My blower has never failed in 18 years, I have keep up with maintenance maybe more them most of you would and done some mods like I raised the blower housing top front 9" now it's like the newer units added rubber pads to the impeller for the wet snow that was a good mod well worth it doing ! This year I have started it 10 or more times to make sure it's ready ! I hope I don't have to used it this year, but it's ready to go !


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> Start a social club ala Soprano's.


the Bada Bing!


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> "37 MILLION PEOPLE AT RISK !!!!" 2-5 inches expected in the Washington D.C. area.
> 
> lord help us


used to be 2 to 5 inches was a flurry here, yet the lack of over the past few years ,that would have to be a blizzard


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

The problem is the media. And also companies are afraid to get sued. At my job, HR is so scared that they issued a "In the event of inclement weather, use your judgement when travelling into work. Do not put your life at risk" type of memo a few years back. So now when there is little as 1-3" of snow forecast people dont come in.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

We've had the building close for big storms. And the boss has told us it's fine to work from home, for the moderate storms. I see no problem with that, I don't want someone getting hurt because they feel like they need to come in, if they could still be effective working from home. I usually clear and come in, if the building is open. 

The discussions of the coronavirus have gotten me thinking, though. If things were closed for a few weeks, that would be quite a change. Japan just announced that they are closing schools until the end of April, I think. So some steps are being taken that aren't very common. I hope it won't come to that in the US, but it feels like maybe this process is still just getting started.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> We've had the building close for big storms. And the boss has told us it's fine to work from home, for the moderate storms. I see no problem with that, I don't want someone getting hurt because they feel like they need to come in, if they could still be effective working from home. I usually clear and come in, if the building is open.
> 
> The discussions of the coronavirus have gotten me thinking, though. If things were closed for a few weeks, that would be quite a change. Japan just announced that they are closing schools until the end of April, I think. So some steps are being taken that aren't very common. I hope it won't come to that in the US, but it feels like maybe this process is still just getting started.


as we continue to overpopulate and destroy natural resources of the Earth we are going to see more and more of this.

It's the Earth's ( an organism ) way of trying to get rid of us.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Reminds me of the George Carlin observation. "The planet is fine; the *people* are (edit) in trouble!" 

(Sorry, edited to re-phrase, YouTube link removed. -RedOctobyr)


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I am really blown away by what the tread starter says and how he feels. 

My dad bought our 1971 Ariens back in July of 1971. $471? 49 years ago? Let's see, $471 divided by 49 = $9.60 per season? That is well worth it to me. And I am sure all the maintenance helped keep that number down. Granted after 40 years, I repowered at a pretty good penny. Again, that is well worth it to me because it made the machine better than ever. A drive disc change and a gear box rebuild have been also done along with other smaller things. Big Whoop. They are machines and they need attention now and then. 

Granted we do not get the same amount of snow every year. But after the February 2013 blizzard that gave us 36" inches of snow... I am glad we have a sno thro. Granted, that is a storm that we see far and few between, but I realize it is a necessity when you own a home and to have no matter how much snow we get each season. It is there when needed and when not needed. I am never upset when I do not have to use our machine.

:blowerhug:


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Kielbasa said:


> I am never upset when I do not have to use our machine.


Same here. I'll be 70 next month and have the physical ailments that are normal to have being north of 60 and having a snowblower is the same to me as having insurance. I do not want to deal with snow actually (my original retirement plan involved having the only ice I saw being in my drink) but my wife did not want to go that far from family. In hindsight she was right and the "snow season" here is only three months at most so it isn't all that bad. I ran the snowblower once this year and if that's all there is, I'll get over it.:smile2:

So in mid-April I'll drain the fuel, grease & oil that which needs it, and put it away for the summer and consider myself fortunate that my wife's family is not in Buffalo.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> the author of that story didn't do their homework.
> they said:
> 
> 
> ...


Just got a couple of inches of snow compliments of Lake Ontario in Buffalo area Southtowns. Scot, even when Lake Erie does freeze over we can still get Lake Effect snow from your Lake up there in the Rochester area. :wink2: Thank you very much.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

It's definitely been a weird winter. I've only put about 5 hours on the blower this year, but that's ok. My logic when I bought the thing was that if I buy a big enough blower, it just won't snow and I won't need to use it. And if it does snow, at least I'll be able to move the stuff quickly and get back inside.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

This article from a year ago popped up on my "recommended reading", and thought I would share it.
Seems Mother Nature has a way of "showing us why", with New Jersey, or parts there of having record snow falls. 
I belong to a couple of Facebook Small Engine pages, and one guy claims to have sold 20+ used snow blowers this year.
As for generators, I am in Quesnel, BC, Canada.  Where I live we seldom (last year an exception) have snowfall related power outages, that being said, twice since January 1 guys in their big fancy 4x4's have engaged in "Power Pole Tag" on the highway just up from where I live. -25 with no heat, or have a generator? Guess you know why I keep a generator on hand. On average, when a power pole is taken out it is 5-7 hours to get the crews and equipment to the site, clean up the damage and get a new pole "planted" and wires connected.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

The OP should have got to use them this year, I wonder if his opinion is still the same?
I will keep with my old as long as I can. 
I might look for an Larger, older fixer upper for the real big storms.
Give me something else to do this summer.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> The OP should have got to use them this year, I wonder if his opinion is still the same?
> I will keep with my old as long as I can.
> I might look for an Larger, older fixer upper for the real big storms.
> Give me something else to do this summer.


IDK......maybe 5 hours so far this winter.......if that. bad day at black rock.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> IDK......maybe 5 hours so far this winter.......if that. bad day at black rock.





One armed tough guy, probably my favourite Spencer Tracy movie.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> “This is it, Never Buying New Again”
> 
> Well, your equipment list includes 1989 and 1979, so you probably got your money’s worth. 😉
> 
> Same south of Boston, one 7” storm in December, and one 2” in January and that is it. Boring!



You must be way south of Boston. Today it is approaching 60 here in Ashland and as I look out my window there still is 4-5'' of the white stuff. Yet in Rhode Island they enjoy bare ground. Looking back I can remember at least 2 of the many storms that dumped over 10'', one happened in December.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

60? almost 70 here, saw at least 10 out exercising thier Harleys plus a few hot rods


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

Well, that post was from February 2020, but even this year, I’m not sure we’ve had more than 30” total in Hanover. The ground is 95% bare, though parking lots still have mountains. You guys got way more snow out toward Worcester than the South Shore. 



foggysail said:


> You must be way south of Boston. Today it is approaching 60 here in Ashland and as I look out my window there still is 4-5'' of the white stuff. Yet in Rhode Island they enjoy bare ground. Looking back I can remember at least 2 of the many storms that dumped over 10'', one happened in December.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

captchas said:


> 60? almost 70 here, saw at least 10 out exercising their Harleys plus a few hot rods


Well here in SWO, as I , 1/2 way north of 70, don't remove the thrower and blower from the garage until early April, Been in our house since 72, worst the driveway has ever been was April 5 or 6.......


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> Well, that post was from February 2020, but even this year, I’m not sure we’ve had more than 30” total in Hanover. The ground is 95% bare, though parking lots still have mountains. You guys got way more snow out toward Worcester than the South Shore.



Yeah, I overlooked the age of your post...normally let old post rest in peace. Hanover... sure, you should enjoy somewhat milder winters because of close proximity to the ocean but not much better. Wife's family owns a beach house in Marshfield. Gees......is that water COLD in the summers. So enjoy today's weather near 70, a sure sign of spring.


----------

